# This is horrible news



## gamer (Feb 1, 2010)

"


> The American Kennel Club is pleased to welcome the Cane Corso, Icelandic Sheepdog and Leonberger as the 165th, 166th, and 167th AKC recognized breeds. The new breeds became eligible for AKC registration on June 1, 2010.


They also accepted the Boerbel t=some of these breeds are working breeds and are so going to be ruined, overbred, and out of standard in no time. I really cringe when AKC does this.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

I agree. I hate to see what the AKC changes these breeds into.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh AKC. I think them and PETA have a thing going~
Love hate thing for me. I love to hate them~
Examples of good ideas gone horribly wrong.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

In 10 yrs the cane corso will be a heavy wrinkly respiratory mess


----------

